# I think it's a nipple?



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So I was cuddling with my hedgie the other day, and decided to try giving him some cilantro after having seen a youtube video of a woman giving her hedgie a cilantro.

As soon as I can Kashi the sprig, he chewed on it furiously and started anointing.

While he was anointing, I noticed a skin tag-like thing above his front paw area. It was not inflamed or anything, and he is in perfectly good health, so I don't think it was anything bad...

At any rate, I was on this one breeder's website, looking through pictures, and I saw a picture of a hedgie mom nursing her hoglets, and one of the babies were suckling on the part above her front paw, where I saw the skin tag-like thing on Kashi...

Is that one of his nipples? @[email protected]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Most likely is a nipple. Some males they are quite obvious, others just about impossible to see.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

It was in such a strange spot! I hadn't realized hedgies had nipples there!
:lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, isn't it weird? Think of having a nipple on your collarbone. :lol: When my mice are nursing it is always so funny to see babies latched on all the way up there.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

It's not only that, but it's also the shape!

So strange!

:lol:

I just realized how silly/awkward this thread must be to others xD

Forgive me for my sudden... discovery... @[email protected]


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm glad you posted it because I never knew that so if I was to ever see something like that in the future I would know and not freak out


----------



## olliehedgies (Aug 20, 2014)

my female hedgehog has had one litter before 3 months ago when she was in a different home. I recently starting trying to breed her with my male hedgehog and left them together for a week as suggested. She now have 6 little nipples on her soft under belly and I didn't notice them when I first got her, so I was wondering if this means she's pregnant, or if the females nipples never go away after giving birth? thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

olliehedgies said:


> my female hedgehog has had one litter before 3 months ago when she was in a different home. I recently starting trying to breed her with my male hedgehog and left them together for a week as suggested. She now have 6 little nipples on her soft under belly and I didn't notice them when I first got her, so I was wondering if this means she's pregnant, or if the females nipples never go away after giving birth? thanks in advance for your help!


I know this thread is years old and this last post is from few days ago but I strongly feel the need to say that she should only be bread every 6 months(twice a year) If she had a litter "before 3 months ago when she was in a differnt home" then it's unhealthy and unethical to bring her into a new home and breed her again when she had a litter that short time ago.
I hate to sound like a a** but I had to put it out there.


----------



## bubbles_my hedgehog (Nov 7, 2015)

*i think my hedgehog is pregnant*

Do they grow nipples when they get pregnant and she also has been in cage with a male hedgehog


----------

